# Jacaranda Candy Bowls



## 10x10turning (May 1, 2017)

Been working on my photoshoots and trying to get better at my setup, but here is a couple bowls from Jacaranda. Its not the best looking wood, so I figured its a perfect time to test some milk paint.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 1, 2017)

Looks good to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 1, 2017)

I like em both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2017)

Nice bowls Steven. The milk paint looks good. Hard to tell from the pics, but did you put a protective finish over the paint ? Or would you need to? I have never used milk paint.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 10x10turning (May 1, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice bowls Steven. The milk paint looks good. Hard to tell from the pics, but did you put a protective finish over the paint ? Or would you need to? I have never used milk paint.


I didn't put any finish on these ones but i have others that i will be testing on. I'm pretty sure if the paint got wet it would run but i would like to keep the matte finish while keeping it water proof.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 1, 2017)

Very nice! Did you mask off the unpainted areas? How did you keep the lines so clean?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 10x10turning (May 1, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice! Did you mask off the unpainted areas? How did you keep the lines so clean?


I didn't mask off anything for these ones. I painted them while they were still on the lathe and used the tool rest to keep a steady hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2017)

Like both, as well. I'm thinking that milk paint has a lot more potential than it's given. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2017)

Those turned out nice Steven, I really like the look of em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2017)

Very cool! I like the limited accent that you did with the milk paain't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

